# wie telefonisch besprochen



## elenka

Hallo!

Ist dieser Satz richtig gescrieben?

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Elenka


Sehr geehrter Herr ...............,

wie telefonisch besprochen, bitten wir Sie darum, den DVD NAVI PROFESSIONAL für das von uns gekauften PKW BMW 520 d. Touring ( FZ. Id. Nr. 000000000) zu bestellen und uns an die u. g. Adresse zu senden.


----------



## Jana337

elenka said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist dieser Satz richtig gescrieben?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus!
> 
> Elenka
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ...............,
> 
> wie telefonisch abgesprochen, bitten wir Sie darum, den DVD NAVI PROFESSIONAL für den von uns gekauften PKW BMW 520 d. Touring ( FZ. Id. Nr. 000000000) zu bestellen und uns an die u. g. Adresse zu senden.


So hätte ich es gemacht.


----------



## FloVi

Ich hätte "besprochen" genommen, wenn nur das zur Auswahl steht. Bei freier Auswahl würde ich schreiben: "Wie telefonisch vereinbart..."


----------



## starrynightrhone

Ich verwende 

"wie telefonisch _besprochen_, ......"

fast auf täglicher Basis in E-mails, Flovi's "vereinbart" hört sich aber auch gut an. 

Jana, ich weiß nicht, ob es wieder ein regionaler Unterschied ist, aber "abgesprochen" hört sich für mich nicht idiomatisch an. Vielleicht kann jemand aus Deutschland diese Verwendung bestätigen?


----------



## elenka

Danke sehr!

Es ist wirklich sehr schwierig für mich zu verstehen, wann man diesen DARUM ( oder daran, darauf....es hängt vom Verb an..) benutzen muss.

Zum Beispiel darf man hier DARUM nicht benutzen...aber warum?

Vielen Dank
Elenka


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hallo Elenka,

die Phrase "Ich bitte Sie darum..." ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch, sondern hört sich einfach ein bisschen steif und veraltet an. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du das "darum" in deinem Satz lassen, stilistisch ist es nur schöner ohne.


----------



## elenka

starrynightrhone said:


> Hallo Elenka,
> 
> die Phrase "Ich bitte Sie darum..." ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch, sondern hört sich einfach ein bisschen steif und veraltet an. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du das "darum" in deinem Satz lassen, stilistisch ist es nur schöner ohne.


 
Alles klar und danke!

Ich fühle mich manchmal verzweifelt denn ich studiere Deutsch seit langem aber ich mache immer noch so viele Fehler...

Dieses Forum hilft mir sehr!

Ciao
Elenka


----------



## Voxy

elenka said:


> Alles klar und danke!
> 
> Ich fühle mich bin manchmal verzweifelt, denn ich studiere schon lange (seit langem) Deutsch, (aber) ich mache aber immer noch so viele Fehler...
> 
> Dieses Forum hilft mir sehr!
> 
> Ciao
> Elenka



*besprochen* und *vereinbart* sind gute Wörter für deinen Zweck. 
Sie sind eindeutig, klar und zielgerichtet. Sie implizieren
Verbindlichkeit, die in Geschäftsbriefen angebracht ist.

Ich persönlich finde *vereinbart* am besten, weil darin die 
verbindliche Zusage (etwas zu tun) am klarsten ausgedrückt ist.

*abgesprochen* klingt eher nach einer konspirativen Verabredung,
an die sich aber niemand halten muss. 

Voxy


----------



## Aurin

Ich halte auch "wie telefonisch besprochen oder vereinbart" für am besten.
Eine Variante: Entsprechend unserer telefonischen Vereinbarung wenden wir uns mit der Bitte an Sie, ...


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Ich halte auch "wie telefonisch besprochen oder vereinbart" für am besten.
> Eine Variante: Entsprechend unserer telefonischen Vereinbarung wenden wir uns mit der Bitte an Sie, ...



Das ist sicherlich eine Variante, die funktioniert, sie wirkt aber deutlich
unsicherer als die beiden anderen. Ich möchte fast sagen: unterwürfig. 
(Warum muss ich jemanden um etwas bitten, wenn es über den Gegenstand 
des Gespräches schon eine Vereinbarung gibt?)

Der aktive Gebrauch ist immer stärker als die Umschreibung mit Substantiven.

Die Redewendung "Wie telefonisch vereinbart,..." ist eine Verkürzung 
des Satzes "Wie wir telefonisch vereinbart haben,...". Diese 
Aussage impliziert, dass beide Geschäftspartner sich zufriedenstellend 
ausgetauscht haben und zu einer gemeinsamen Lösung gekommen sind. 
Beide Geschäftspartner finden sich im "Wir" wieder.

"Wie wir telefonisch vereinbart haben,..."
(Wir sind ein Team und haben etwas vereinbart. Daran halten wir uns.)
vs.
"Entsprechend unserer telefonischen Vereinbarung..."
(Es gibt kein "wir", nur eine (abstrakte) Vereinbarung. Zwischen uns
gibt es eine große Distanz. Und möglicherweise viele Entscheidungsdissonanzen.)

Inhaltlich gibt es also keinen Unterschied. Beide Aussagen spielen auf
eine _telefonische Vereinbarung_ an. Aber auf der (semantischen)
Beziehungsebene gibt es wesentliche Unterschiede. Mit einem "_wir_"
(selbst wenn es in der Satzverkürzung verschwindet) entsteht sofort
Empathie. Ohne "_wir_" entsteht Distanz und Dissonanz.

Entscheide selbst, was in einem geschäftlichen Kontext verbindlicher 
wirkt. 

Voxy


----------



## FloVi

Man sollte da nicht zu viel hineininterpretieren. Es geht um eine telefonisch getroffene Vereinbarung, die lediglich schriftlich bestätigt wird, das ist alles.


----------



## Kajjo

Nun auch noch kurz mein Kommentar: "wie telefonisch besprochen" ist sehr üblich und idiomatisch korrekt.

Kajjo


----------



## Arrius

Lieber *Voxy**,* ich bin mir nicht ganz im klaren darúber, warum Du bei *elenka* "Ich _*fühle mich*_ manchmal verzweifelt" durchgestrichen hast, und _fühle mich_ gezwungen höflichst eine Erklärung zu erbitten. Nur weil *bin* kürzer ist, vielleicht? Die Ärmste muß _sich_ jetzt noch verzweifelter _fühlen_.
Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, der, die das - zum Teufel!


----------



## Voxy

Daraus folgt:



elenka said:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Pipapo,
> 
> wie telefonisch vereinbart, erteile ich Ihnen hiermit den Auftrag, das Navigationsgerät "DVD NAVI PROFESSIONAL" für den PKW "BMW 520
> d. Touring" (FZ. Id. Nr. 000000000) zu bestellen. Bitte schicken Sie den
> Artikel an die unten genannte Adresse.
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Dadada



Den Zusatz "von uns gekauft" würde ich streichen, weil er eine 
redundante Information enthält (wer sonst soll ihn gekauft haben?) 
und deswegen keinen Informationsgewinn erzeugt. Eventuell würde
der Zusatz "den bei Ihnen gekauften" Sinn machen. (Vorausgesetzt
natürlich Adressat des Briefes und Autohändler sind identisch. )

Voxy


----------



## elenka

Voxy said:


> Das ist sicherlich eine Variante, die funktioniert, sie wirkt aber deutlich
> unsicherer als die beiden anderen. Ich möchte fast sagen: unterwürfig.
> (Warum muss ich jemanden um etwas bitten, wenn es über den Gegenstand
> des Gespräches schon eine Vereinbarung gibt?)
> 
> 
> Ich habe so geschrieben, denn eigentlich hatte ich schon alles telefonisch vereinbart ( Ich meine, dass meiner Ansprächspartner schon Bescheid wusste). Er wollte aber eine schriftliche Bestätitugung per e-Mail, deswegwen habe ich "wie telefonisch abgesprochen" geschrieben.
> 
> Das Verb "bitten" sah mir nett und formal aus...
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Hilfe und die Empfehlungen!
> Elenka


----------



## elenka

[Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, der, die das - zum Teufel![/quote]



Deutsch ist doch sehr schwierig aber wunderbar auch!!!


----------



## Voxy

Arrius said:


> Lieber *Voxy**,* ich bin mir nicht ganz im klaren darúber, warum Du bei *elenka* "Ich _*fühle mich*_ manchmal verzweifelt" durchgestrichen hast, und _fühle mich_ gezwungen höflichst eine Erklärung zu erbitten. Nur weil *bin* kürzer ist, vielleicht? Die Ärmste muß _sich_ jetzt noch verzweifelter _fühlen_.
> Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, der, die das - zum Teufel!





Es gibt Unterschiede und Feinheiten in der Sprache. 
"Ich bin verzweifelt..." drückt eine momentane Gemütsverfassung aus,
namentlich die augenblickliche Verfasstheit des Verzweifelns. 
und 
"Ich fühle mich verzweifelt..." drückt schon die Reflexion über 
Verfasstheit des Verzweifelns aus.
Ich fühle etwas und das kommt dem, was ich Verzweiflung nenne
ziemlich nahe. Ich kann jederzeit sagen: "Ich *fühle* mich verzweifelt.", ohne 
verzweifelt zu sein. Wenn ich aber sage: "Ich *bin* verzweifelt." 
Dann befinde ich mich im Zustand der Verzweiflung - und zwar jetzt.

(PS: Ich habe nicht geschrieben, _ "Ich *fühle* mich verzweifelt."_
sei falsch. Ich habe nur den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Elenka verzweifelt
ist. Ob ihrer unbefriedigenden Deutschkenntnisse.

Voxy


----------



## Voxy

FloVi said:


> Man sollte da nicht zu viel hineininterpretieren. Es geht um eine telefonisch getroffene Vereinbarung, die lediglich schriftlich bestätigt wird, das ist alles.



Man kann auch alles ganz lax sehen, da hast Du recht.
Aber in einem _"Forum für Deutsche Sprache"_ auf 
einer Webseite, die *Wordreference.com* heisst, ist es 
meiner Meinunug nach angebracht, die Sprache und die 
Verwendung derselben manchmal ein wenig genauer unter
die Lupe zu nehmen. Oder nicht?


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Nun auch noch kurz mein Kommentar: "wie telefonisch besprochen" ist sehr üblich und idiomatisch korrekt.
> 
> Kajjo



Das hat niemand bisher bezweifelt. 

Voxy


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Nun auch noch kurz mein Kommentar: "wie telefonisch besprochen" ist sehr üblich und idiomatisch korrekt.


 
Ich dagegen finde _wie telefonisch vereinbart_ geschäftlicher und besser passend. _Abgesprochen_ würde ich bei einem Termin bevorzugen, _besprochen_ impliziert für mich ein längeres Gespräch.



Voxy said:


> Den Zusatz "von uns gekauft" würde ich streichen


 
Da gehe ich mit. 



Voxy said:


> Ich fühle etwas und das kommt dem, was ich Verzweiflung nenne
> ziemlich nahe. Ich kann jederzeit sagen: "Ich *fühle* mich verzweifelt.", ohne
> verzweifelt zu sein. Wenn ich aber sage: "Ich *bin* verzweifelt."
> Dann befinde ich mich im Zustand der Verzweiflung - und zwar jetzt.


 
So sehe ich das nicht. Ich habe mich selbst darüber gewundert, warum du es gestrichen hast. Aber das können wir gerne in einem neuen Thread besprechen. 



> (PS: Ich habe nicht geschrieben, _"Ich *fühle* mich verzweifelt."_
> sei falsch.


 
Wenn du es durchstreichst, erweckt es aber den Eindruck, dass du es als falsch empfindest. 



Voxy said:


> Man kann auch alles ganz lax sehen, da hast Du recht.
> Aber in einem _"Forum für Deutsche Sprache"_ auf
> einer Webseite, die *Wordreference.com* heisst, ist es
> meiner Meinunug nach angebracht, die Sprache und die
> Verwendung derselben manchmal ein wenig genauer unter
> die Lupe zu nehmen. Oder nicht?


 
Nicht immer! Ich weiß, ich mache das selbst auch, aber zu kleinlich wollen wir doch nicht werden ...

Schönen Männertag allen Herrschaften!


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ich dagegen finde _wie telefonisch vereinbart_ geschäftlicher und besser passend. _Abgesprochen_ würde ich bei einem Termin bevorzugen, _besprochen_ impliziert für mich ein längeres Gespräch.


Nein, Whodunit. Vereinbarungen sind wesentlich schärfer, und die Andeutung, daß man etwas telefonisch _vereinbart_ hat, besagt, daß man sich notfalls darauf berufen würde. Im Geschäftsleben verwendet man _vereinbart_ daher nur, falls man genau diesen Umstand auch ausdrücken möchte. Wenn es nur um einfache Absprachen geht, dann sagt man normalerweise immer "wie telefonisch besprochen" und meint das dann ganz nett und freundlich!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Nein, Whodunit. Vereinbarungen sind wesentlich schärfer, und die Andeutung, daß man etwas telefonisch _vereinbart_ hat, besagt, daß man sich notfalls darauf berufen würde.



Richtig, und genau deshalb habe ich es hier vorgeschlagen. Es ging um die Bestellung eines Navigationsgerätes für ein bestimmtes Fahrzeug (siehe Startpost). Diese Bestellung stellt eine geschäftliche Vereinbarung dar, die schriftlich bestätigt werden sollte. Der Vertrag wurde bereits mündlich geschlossen, natürlich stellt das eine Vereinbarung dar.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Richtig, und genau deshalb habe ich es hier vorgeschlagen. Es ging um die Bestellung eines Navigationsgerätes für ein bestimmtes Fahrzeug (siehe Startpost). Diese Bestellung stellt eine geschäftliche Vereinbarung dar, die schriftlich bestätigt werden sollte. Der Vertrag wurde bereits mündlich geschlossen, natürlich stellt das eine Vereinbarung dar.


 
Jap, so sehe ich das auch. Kajjos Definition trifft doch eigentlich den hier beschriebenen Sachverhalt, oder nicht?


----------

